# New Bottega Sardine bag



## CrazyCool01

Hi ! Saw this on Moda operandi website and was wondering if this is already released


----------



## gagabag

I love the scrumptious colour and oh my that leather but not the handle


----------



## Yoshi1296

the handle is definitely not for everyone...but I love this so much. I find it so unique and pretty. Almost rustic in a way...but still pretty!

Plus, isn't the symbol of fish considered lucky or good fortune among some cultures? Not sure where specifically that comes from though


----------



## shestheposh

it reminds me of the YSL horn bag they had a similar handle. Cute!


----------



## Evergreen602

It's part of the Fall/Winter 2022 Trunk Show, apparently.  It looks like there is just under two days left to preorder from the Trunk Show.  It says it ships by December 29, 2022.  The bag is $4200 USD and requires a $2100 deposit.

The Sardine is a beautiful bag.  I'm not sure it translates well into my lifestyle.  I tend to carry top handle bags on the crook of my arm, and I feel it would be uncomfortable after a while.  However, I look forward to seeing what MB offers in future collections.  I like his aesthetic.


----------



## indiaink

So this is, technically, the New New Bottega?

ETA: I can’t imagine carrying that bag in the winter.


----------



## CrazyCool01

shestheposh said:


> it reminds me of the YSL horn bag they had a similar handle. Cute!


Hello @shestheposh - looks so similar to ysl 

and love love your YT videos ❤️❤️


----------



## Yoshi1296

shestheposh said:


> it reminds me of the YSL horn bag they had a similar handle. Cute!



Very cool! Love this YSL!!!!


----------



## shestheposh

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello @shestheposh - looks so similar to ysl
> 
> and love love your YT videos ❤❤


awww thank you!! I didn't think anyone would recognize me!  You made my night!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

This is gorgeous, I definitely want it. And I've always loved the YSL Mombasa!


----------



## bagnut1

Tom Ford also has a similar style, but I am really drawn to the Sardine.

Has anyone tried on/purchased?  I am seriously rethinking my wishlist to prioritize this.  (I’m late to the party, haven’t paid that much attention to BV lately but saw this pop up on either Matches or NAP.)


----------



## chaojixyy

wow this is awesome
i want have


----------



## _Moravia_

I love both the colour and look of this bag but consider it as more of an “art piece” bag so not suitable as daily use bag. Nothing wrong with art pieces though!


----------



## bagnut1

_Moravia_ said:


> I love both the colour and look of this bag but consider it as more of an “art piece” bag so not suitable as daily use bag. Nothing wrong with art pieces though!


Yeah, I was thinking it would fill a nice gap in my collection for an evening or conversation weekend bag.  (That job is currently performed by a Bolide Secret, but she is a bit fusty and the Sardine is much, much more fun.)

My only issue is that the dark color isn't black, it sounds like it's brown-black, which is not what I want.  Hopefully it will come out in black?


----------



## _Moravia_

bagnut1 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking it would fill a nice gap in my collection for an evening or conversation weekend bag.  (That job is currently performed by a Bolide Secret, but she is a bit fusty and the Sardine is much, much more fun.)
> 
> My only issue is that the dark color isn't black, it sounds like it's brown-black, which is not what I want.  Hopefully it will come out in black?



Matches and the official BV website are showing that it will also be coming in a barolo version and a chalk version soon so perhaps it may also become available in black further down the road.


----------



## bagnut1

_Moravia_ said:


> Matches and the official BV website are showing that it will also be coming in a barolo version and a chalk version soon so perhaps it may also become available in black further down the road.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## _Moravia_

bagnut1 said:


> Fingers crossed!


Agreed! Black with GH would be a great look for this bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not a fan of the "fish" handle.. to each his own!


----------

